# Are ENTJ's really jerks?



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

bionic said:


> I don't wanna deal with baby shit.


I don't know. Baby shit has the possibility of producing some fine grenades. And I know you're fond of grenades. 

But I guess you could stick with the candy for now.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

downsowf said:


> I don't know. Baby shit has the possibility of producing some fine grenades. And I know you're fond of grenades.
> 
> But I guess you could stick with the candy for now.


I'll be eating twizzlers as I paint your nails pink while you sleep. It's okay, you won't feel it..


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

bionic said:


> I'll be eating twizzlers as I paint your nails pink while you sleep. It's okay, you won't feel it..


As long as I end up with something against my face, I won't be able to stay mad at ya'...


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

downsowf said:


> As long as I end up with something against my face, I won't be able to stay mad at ya'...


Saying 'something' leaves it open to many destructive possibilities


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

bionic said:


> Saying 'something' leaves it open to many destructive possibilities


haha. I realized that after I posted. "TITS" - there I said it!


----------



## Mr.Adrian (Oct 11, 2010)

Tezkatlipoca said:


> Why would anyway portray the ENTJ as a jerk? Are they really that bossy and assholish? Surely they couldn't be any worst than the ESTJ who has been known to lack an imagination completely and how would you differentiate these 2 exactly? Give me some examples people.


Plain simple, ENTJ' who choose to ignore feeling and act like relationships are business transactions: high chance to be an asshole.
The other way around may be true either.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Nighty88 said:


> Plain simple, ENTJ' who choose to ignore feeling and act like relationships are business transactions: high chance to be an asshole.
> The other way around may be true either.


What? It's just not worth my time if all my men don't make me at least 20% of the cut. I'm a pimp like that.


----------



## LimeDegree (Mar 6, 2012)

I had an ENTJ roommate for quite some time, and he was great for conversations, anytime at all. Most humans are reluctant to tell you their in-depth thoughts on things, and either keep quiet or spout platitudes like parrots. But he would just talk to me about his own thoughts and feelings on just about anything. (Except his love-life, thankfully!)

For me, the positive traits of his character outweighed his negatives. Perhaps other people don't value the chance to hear someone's real thoughts on things, regardless of how offensive they might sound. I'm much more interested in hearing someone's true thoughts and feelings, and that's what you usually get from an ENTJ, in my opinion.

Also, I was really damn certain that if we were threatened by physical violence, he'd be a really useful companion in a fight. I can picture him now UNLEASHING THE FURY!!!


----------



## Mr.Adrian (Oct 11, 2010)

bionic said:


> What? It's just not worth my time if all my men don't make me at least 20% of the cut. I'm a pimp like that.


Wanna negociate?


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Nighty88 said:


> Wanna negociate?


Go get your own gay prostitutes!


----------



## Lady Starbird (Oct 16, 2011)

I didn't know ENTJs had such slandered reputations until I read this thread. My mother is an ENTJ (oh, happy Mother's Day!) and she's well-respected in our inner circle. True, she can be a taskmaster at times, but she's very softhearted and patient. She says that she used to be a cutthroat back in her school days, but that changed, apparently.  (Even so, she ended up in _only_ the top ten percent of her class. Lol) So I guess it depends on the individual. Not _all _ENTJs are jerks; my mother is living proof. Maybe they get softer with maturity.


----------



## Mr.Adrian (Oct 11, 2010)

bionic said:


> Go get your own gay prostitutes!


Sorry, I am HS


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

The verb or the noun?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

hmm, been thinking of this candy stealing business. @bionic will grab the candy. I'll go for the stroller and the car seat. I can get good money for those on ebay. A double hit.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

FuzzyLittleManPeach said:


> It just depends on how sensitive you are haha. I like ENTJs. Romantic interest? Probably not...


Glad you get to be so picky. LolI'm a pretty intense / high energy person IRL, so I tend to end up with ENTJs or ESTJs. They might seem like jerks, but hey. It gives me a license to not hold back. As an XNTJ, I find that we can "understand" each other, even if our similar processes lead to highly conflicting ends. Arguments get noisy sometimes. lol


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Glad you get to be so picky. LolI'm a pretty intense / high energy person IRL, so I tend to end up with ENTJs or ESTJs. They might seem like jerks, but hey. It gives me a license to not hold back. As an XNTJ, I find that we can "understand" each other, even if our similar processes lead to highly conflicting ends. Arguments get noisy sometimes. lol


That actually sounds very similar to interactions with my ENTJ buddy. Although the energy is intense, our arguments are insanely lighthearted and nonsensical.. he's one of my only friends who isn't afraid to get over the top ridiculous with me (my INTJ buddy is similar as well but not so intense in his arguments). Like many other NTs though I can't see him as anything more than my brother lol.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

It's fun being a jerk.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dear Sigmund said:


> hmm, been thinking of this candy stealing business. @_bionic_ will grab the candy. I'll go for the stroller and the car seat. I can get good money for those on ebay. A double hit.


Use a video camera to capture their reactions. You can then throw in the footage as an accessory.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> hmm, been thinking of this candy stealing business. @bionic will grab the candy. I'll go for the stroller and the car seat. I can get good money for those on ebay. A double hit.


You got a deal, as long as I get 30% of the cut.

Let's be assholes in style and wear these:


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

bionic said:


> Yes, I'm a total asshole. I'm such an asshole that I steal candy from babies.


This is true. I second this.

------------------------------------------

I think the type 8 saturation of ENTJs has something to do with the jerk labels.

------------------------------------------



> how would you differentiate these 2 exactly?



ESTJ is good at preserving, ENTJ is good at improving. 
ESTJ is good at micromanaging, ENTJ is good at macromanaging. 
ESTJ will teach you how to do something perfectly, ENTJ will teach you the underlying concepts.
ESTJ sees the world for what it was yesterday, ENTJs sees the world for what it can be tomorrow.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

AbioticPrime said:


> This is true. I second this.
> 
> I think the type 8 saturation of ENTJs has something to do with the jerk labels.


This is the most passive-aggressive way to call me an asshole. Congratulations on not being an 8.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

bionic said:


> This is the most passive-aggressive way to call me an asshole. Congratulations on not being an 8.


Lol, line 1 is the only line directed at you. And you're not gonna tell me what I am or am not.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

downsowf said:


> Some ENTJs are jerks; some ENTJs aren't. @_MNiS_ seems to be the perfect example of why it's unfair to classify ENTJs as assholes.
> Some ESTJs are jerks; some ESTJs aren't
> Some INTPs are jerks; some INTPs aren't.
> Some INTJs are jerks; some INTJs aren't.
> Some ENTPs are jerks; most of them are funny so can get away with it.


I need to send you some of those chocolate lollipops for this quote. 


Edit: BAH I got here too late, the prostitutes are gone and the candy all eaten. ::tear::


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

AbioticPrime said:


> Lol, line 1 is the only line directed at you. And you're not gonna tell me what I am or am not.


...and it's an incredibly poor insult. 

Of course you're gonna say that... especially since some of the other ENTJs have already told you that you don't seem like an ENTJ nor an 8. That's cool though, it's very typical of some ENTPs to change their type a few times... and with you, it seems as though you just like to change your image whenever someone tells you that you aren't something, because really... it's obvious that you just don't know yourself well enough.



Monkey King said:


> I need to send you some of those chocolate lollipops for this quote.
> 
> 
> Edit: BAH I got here too late, the prostitutes are gone and the candy all eaten. ::tear::



LOL I know.... it had me dying too. I saved you a banana suit


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

bionic said:


> LOL I know.... it had me dying too. I saved you a banana suit












Awww yeh peanut butter jelly time... Banana Flavor, it's gettin' tropical nao.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Monkey King said:


> Awww yeh peanut butter jelly time... Banana Flavor, it's gettin' tropical nao.



Dumb thread, deserves dumb meme~~~~~~


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> I need to send you some of those chocolate lollipops for this quote.
> 
> 
> Edit: BAH I got here too late, the prostitutes are gone and the candy all eaten. ::tear::



Thanks! No dick pops though!


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Thomas60 said:


> Use a video camera to capture their reactions. You can then throw in the footage as an accessory.


Perfect. You could be our fall guy.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think there are any more jerk ENTJ's than anyone else. I am surrounded by ENTJ's and while it can become trying at times (simply because of our differences), I seek them out and enjoy them in my life very much.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

downsowf said:


> Thanks! No dick pops though!


Vajayjay pops then?


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> Vajayjay pops then?


Now we're talking 

I think my new favorite activity is perving out with ENTJs. I'm still learning. Bionic won with the banana suit. There's just no topping that.


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy (Sep 30, 2011)

Eh, my perception is that they may be curt, but for the most part an ENTJ's motives are fine, ie you really did **** up, and it cost this this and this because of what you did, and they need you to know that. Best way to help someone learn is identify where they went wrong. This can come across as being jerk related behaviour, but they actually want to help you improve so as to help the collective improve. If you look at motives, and then correlate it with what they did, you can come to understand people who are at times oppositional.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Matthew Sloane said:


> Eh, my perception is that they may be curt, but for the most part an ENTJ's motives are fine, ie you really did **** up, and it cost this this and this because of what you did, and they need you to know that. Best way to help someone learn is identify where they went wrong. This can come across as being jerk related behaviour, but they actually want to help you improve so as to help the collective improve. If you look at motives, and then correlate it with what they did, you can come to understand people who are at times oppositional.


You got a good point.

Plus, I think people confuse being direct with being rude. Most of the ENTJs I know, especially on the forum, are more direct and upfront about issues. Their motives aren't to belittle someone, but to actually improve the situation by being upfront and direct about it. I don't like to speak for 'the group', but I do notice we aren't a passive-aggressive bunch. If there is something we don't dig, we're gonna say so, even if it doesn't fit the situation. 'Cause it seems for us, we see more merit in honesty and humility... even if it digs into someone's skin.



downsowf said:


> Now we're talking
> 
> I think my new favorite activity is perving out with ENTJs. I'm still learning. Bionic won with the banana suit. There's just no topping that.


You just wanna lick my banana peel


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

bionic said:


> You just wanna lick my banana peel


Well since you're never going to let me see what's underneath that banana peel, I'll settle for the banana peel.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

downsowf said:


> Well since you're never going to let me see what's underneath that banana peel, I'll settle for the banana peel.


Awwww.... you should've just asked!


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

@_bionic_ @downsowf










Wait, didn't you two hate each other a few days ago? I see you are beyond kumbaya.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Enfpleasantly said:


> @_bionic_ @_downsowf_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep on walking. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

downsowf said:


> Keep on walking. Nothing to see here...


Pfft, like that's gonna happen.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok...this is a really boring show.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Pfft, like that's gonna happen.


That's exactly how down looks when I slap him with my banana!!!!!


----------

